# Five Colombians test positive



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The same old, same old?


EPO is alive and well I guess:

In The News: Five Colombians test positive - VeloNews.com


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

cda 455 said:


> The same old, same old?
> 
> 
> EPO is alive and well I guess:
> ...


I'm on my way there for work in a week or so. It's a long climb out of Medellin.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Are you sure its not because they were born at altitude? /sarcasm


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Cycling Inquisition: Omerta and violence. The cost of merely peeking into Colombia's doping trade.

Interesting read. Apparently you just go into a bike shop and say "my regular supplements aren't working, got anything with a bit more kick?" and they will sell you PEDs all while selling someone else a kids bike.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

deviousalex said:


> Cycling Inquisition: Omerta and violence. The cost of merely peeking into Colombia's doping trade.
> 
> Interesting read. Apparently you just go into a bike shop and say "my regular supplements aren't working, got anything with a bit more kick?" and they will sell you PEDs all while selling someone else a kids bike.


That was interesting but it didn't make sense to me. I'll admit upfront that I am multitasking and I merely skimmed the article. 

From what I gathered, the guy asked someone where to get dope and was directed to a shop. He went into the shop and talked about bikes and then dope but the drugs were pricey, outside of his walking around money. The conversation was casual and he went on his way. Everything seemed normal and buying drugs seems to be no problem. 

Then a guy on a motorcycle viciously attacked his vehicle a few miles down the road. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Update: An interesting video on YouTube (via La Cadenilla), shows the president of Colombia's cycling federation speaking to the riders and staff of the Coldeportes-Claro team just a few months ago. At the 2:45 mark, he says what I've translated below. By the way, notice Cochise Rodriguez's expression as this topic is brought up. He's sitting by the wall, to the left of the frame. It's an interesting speech to give a team at one of their events.

"When people speak to me about doping, I tell them that I take the point of view that testing for doping products and illegal drugs is not my objective. It absolutely, is _not_ the objective of the Federation at all. This is because I must assume that the sport is clean. I can’t conceive of a doped sport. So that’s the basis, and sure we must fight those things….but our true objective must be the cyclist as a human being."



​wow, just WOW, if the president of the cycling federation is saying this then .... well you know....


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

evs said:


> Update: An interesting video on YouTube (via La Cadenilla), shows the president of Colombia's cycling federation speaking to the riders and staff of the Coldeportes-Claro team just a few months ago. At the 2:45 mark, he says what I've translated below. By the way, notice Cochise Rodriguez's expression as this topic is brought up. He's sitting by the wall, to the left of the frame. It's an interesting speech to give a team at one of their events.
> 
> "When people speak to me about doping, I tell them that I take the point of view that testing for doping products and illegal drugs is not my objective. It absolutely, is _not_ the objective of the Federation at all. This is because I must assume that the sport is clean. I can’t conceive of a doped sport. So that’s the basis, and sure we must fight those things….but our true objective must be the cyclist as a human being."
> 
> ...



Wow is right  .


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm convinced that Central and South America and the Islands in that area are the new hot beds for doping in many sports. Look at MLB Baseball players. Most of the positives are players from this region. It's very difficult to track athletes from this region when they return home after or in between competitions. Laws governing PED's and medicine in these areas are very different or non-existent as well. Hard to trust anyone from this area. Sad to say.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Columbia = Miami, FL. It's getting ridiculous in South Florida race scene.


----------

